# Sewer camera question



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

There's an insight vision camera for sale on eBay right now. It's 900 or best offer. The camera is broken, being sold for parts. Would it be worth buying? If so for how much? I can imagine it can be fixed and insight vision is made close to here. I'm sure the factory can recondition it.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

according to the description, (if I have the right auction)
the LCD unit is not working either.
The cable seems short (under 100') and is large (fat) and would be
a commercial (larger dia. pipe) tool.
It appears to me to be an auction for a rolling frame/cart.
imho, not worth much more than scrap metal.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just as a reference the same seller sold a working unit last week for $1500 the same model.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> There's an insight vision camera for sale on eBay right now. It's 900 or best offer. The camera is broken, being sold for parts. Would it be worth buying? If so for how much? I can imagine it can be fixed and insight vision is made close to here. I'm sure the factory can recondition it.


If your even considering buying that one for " parts " buy my Ratech !
200' push rod full color , self leveling, all the bells and whistles.
It the " plumbers mate " model , no problems with it what so ever. 

AJ Colman has it listed for about $4500, I'll let it go for $950 plus shipping.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/ratech-camera-18029/


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Albacore does that have a monitor with it?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Albacore does that have a monitor with it?


No , if it did I would probably just keep it.
I just don't do enough drain work to justifie dropping more money into it.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

That sounds like a good deal. What does a monitor go for? I'm looking at a job where I would need a camera. Large industrial camera job, could probably pay for the unit. Hopefully it doesn't sell, I won't know till end of the week. Des it have a sonde?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> That sounds like a good deal. What does a monitor go for? I'm looking at a job where I would need a camera. Large industrial camera job, could probably pay for the unit. Hopefully it doesn't sell, I won't know till end of the week. Des it have a sonde?


Not sure on the cost of the monitor, it does have a 512 Hz sond.
I had a local guy that said it can be adapted to a lap top. 
I have the owners manual that has the 10 pin connector description.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Do y'all think its worth buying a 3' see snake? Dor like hard to see in wall stuff?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> Do y'all think its worth buying a 3' see snake? Dor like hard to see in wall stuff?



Mine has paid for itself on stuff in the tub p-trap and knock out plugs in laundry stand pipes. 

I have not had much luck with in wall things, they are hard to control without pipe walls to bang off.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool. I've been kicking it around


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought three when they first came out and had trouble with the lens on the end falling off of them. Ridgid service center would not repair under warranty. They may have solved that issue by now. Hopefully other guys on the zone can tell you if they are worth it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumberman911 said:


> Do y'all think its worth buying a 3' see snake? Dor like hard to see in wall stuff?


I like mine and it'll stay on the van, however I would stick with the $100 model...the real fancy one has features you really don't need.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Continuing the hijack I recently got the 9' Milwaukee 12V minisnake. The camera head is greatly improved in the new model and I've been using it to good effect for about two months now.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Not sure on the cost of the monitor, it does have a 512 Hz sond.
> I had a local guy that said it can be adapted to a lap top.
> I have the owners manual that has the 10 pin connector description.


In ur thread. It's said the control got ripped off. What's that ?? I'm keeping my eyes open for big tools like that!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In ur thread. It's said the control got ripped off. What's that ?? I'm keeping my eyes open for big tools like that!!


Thats the monitor and key board.
I have the reel and camera in this pic, the monitor ended up in the hands of a crack head.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

So can use it with a diff setup a tv or laptop??


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Continuing the hijack I recently got the 9' Milwaukee 12V minisnake. The camera head is greatly improved in the new model and I've been using it to good effect for about two months now.


So are you happy withit?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats the monitor and key board.
> I have the reel and camera in this pic, the monitor ended up in the hands of a crack head.


If I was walking through an alley and saw a monitor like that with a big fuzzy arrow pointing to it, I would be curious also! :laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So can use it with a diff setup a tv or laptop??


Yes but your going to need a computer geek to wire it up for you.
The connector from the reel to the monitor has ten pins.
The owners manual has a break down for what each pin does.


----------

